# Network master browser lost to a linux device, how to disable it ?



## newconroer (Dec 15, 2014)

My NAS box lost it's position as the Master Server browser on our network. The device that picked up this role, is Linux based. How do I achieve the following Windows instructions as per this page, but in Linux?

http://www.pctools.com/guides/registry/detail/54/

And if it cannot be done in Linux, how do I hard force a device to pick up the browser role? The NAS box is also Linux.



And any suggestions for how to avoid this happening in the future, or a quick fix if there is one?


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Dec 15, 2014)

Well usually this requires more then just base linux. Samba is the standard. Hopefully that will point you in the right direction.


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 16, 2014)

Do you mean a domain master browser? That's something that's used to support device discovery across multiple IP subnets on Windows networks.

What is it that you're exactly trying to do?


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 16, 2014)

in the samba config file, in the global section, set _local master = no_


----------



## newconroer (Dec 16, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> Do you mean a domain master browser? That's something that's used to support device discovery across multiple IP subnets on Windows networks.
> Yes, exactly that - except the network is reporting that the domain master is the undesired Linux device.
> 
> 
> ...





W1zzard said:


> in the samba config file, in the global section, set _local master = no_



I want the NAS box to be the domain master for the network - I am still working on how to do that.
In the meantime, I figured if I can get the other Linux device to stop being the master, then it might default to the NAS box any ways. Since I can samba into the Linux device, I'll try to find the right config file.


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 16, 2014)

newconroer said:


> I want the NAS box to be the domain master for the network - I am still working on how to do that.
> In the meantime, I figured if I can get the other Linux device to stop being the master, then it might default to the NAS box any ways. Since I can samba into the Linux device, I'll try to find the right config file.


You're probably looking for this: https://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/NetworkBrowsing.html#DMB


> If you have an NT machine on the subnet that you wish to be the LMB, you can disable Samba from becoming an LMB by setting the following options in the _[global]_ section of the smb.conf file as shown in smb.conf for Not Being a Master Browser.
> 
> *Example 10.3. smb.conf for Not Being a Master Browser*




```
[global]
domain master = no
local master = no
preferred master = no
os level = 0
```

I would give that a try.


----------



## newconroer (Dec 16, 2014)

Done and done, let's see how it goes. Now just to figure out the proper SSH command for my Linux NAS box. I don't think I can browse it's OS partition.


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 16, 2014)

newconroer said:


> Done and done, let's see how it goes. Now just to figure out the proper SSH command for my Linux NAS box. I don't think I can browse it's OS partition.


You can browse anything on the file system in Linux as long as the user or a group that the user belongs to has permissions to read and execute on the directory. Linux requires executable permissions on a directory to allow you to "ls" it. As a result, samba must have access to the parts of the file system it is accessing.


----------

